# pending labour advise please



## loopylisa (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Ihave spent the weekend with a friend who's cat is very pregnant, she has no idea of the dates. After several lectures from me I statred to research cat labour stages oline I am now more confused lol I thought I would find a forum so I can ask people with experience. Princess ( the cat ) has gone from having an incresed appertite o an almost non-existant one, her teets are pinky/white and her tummy is not only large but seems to hang low too. She is very clingy one min then not letting anyone near her the next. YThe only way I can describe the kittens movements is like a mexican wave starting mid tummy and ending behing her back leg. She is visiting the nexting box but also has a couple of other favotite spots where she sits and shuffles from one side of her tum to the other she just can not get confortable, she moves from one fave spot to the next constantly. One web site said this is the very early stage of labour but another said this can continue for a week and in the signs that labour will happen soon??? She is licking and grooming but not as constant at her lady parts yet. Could anyone shed any light on this cats behaviour changes and is she about to labour or not. Thanx in advance for any comments, advice, or opinions xx lisa xx p.s Princess is a short haired ginger tabby xx
p.p.s she started the pacing on thursday night and has slowly got more strange lol xx


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

My experience is that once you see the waves the first kittens will come within 24 hours. I'd definately call it pre-labour and sure, a few cats can certainly be in pre-labour for several days but I wouldn't call that the norm.


----------



## loopylisa (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi thanks for relying, I was over there yesterday and she was meewing not loads but more than normal and you was opening her mouth for air occasionally, I am sure she has enteres the first stage now, which according to the net can last 24/36 hrs so I am assuming she might her have kittens tonight. Thanks again xx lisa xx


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wishing 'best of luck' for an easy delivery!


----------

